
Ask HN: Looking for a book on organising files on your computer - T2_t2
Someone - I am 99% sure on here - posted a few months back about a book that had a system for organising your files so that, years later, you could find them again in an instant.<p>My computer crashed that day and I never bought it, but one &quot;can&#x27;t find it&quot; file too many and I really think I need it. Does that book ring a bell to anyone? I know that&#x27;s vague, but I&#x27;ve just lost so many things in the mess of my HDs, and I think I really need help.
======
wizzerking
Here are some links that I point people to
[https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15677/zen-and-the-art-of-
fil...](https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15677/zen-and-the-art-of-file-and-
folder-organization/)

[http://www.asianefficiency.com/organization/organizing-
files...](http://www.asianefficiency.com/organization/organizing-files-
folders-documents/)

[http://theblissfulmind.com/2015/09/14/organize-your-
digital-...](http://theblissfulmind.com/2015/09/14/organize-your-digital-
files/)

[https://www.bustle.com/articles/171398-13-tips-for-
cleaning-...](https://www.bustle.com/articles/171398-13-tips-for-cleaning-
organizing-your-laptop-once-for-all)

And for all those LifeHAcker Hints; paste this into google.com book on
organising files on your computer site:lifehacker.com

